# May 25th-26th



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Walleye fishing is still slow on our end. The fish we find are too inactive.

We spent most of the weekend catching crappies and largemouth. It's hard to believe there's still large numbers of crappies in 1-2 foot of water and it's almost June.

I would say the walleye fishing is still 2 weeks behind. The shiners are still running.


----------



## jonniemarr (May 28, 2002)

Webmasta,

One problem that you faced was the weather. There is nothing we can do as sportsmen but have patience. I do feel that you didn't have the luck that is acquired in the art of catching fish. You would have obtained this luck if you had brought along Jonnie Marr A.K.A. "ARR". He has the lucky charm that appeals to the fish mind and enables them to "hop" right into the livewell.

Sincerely,

Jonnie Marr


----------

